# Trading forum country flag suggestion.



## epicelite (Dec 20, 2009)

How about every thread in the trading forum has a flag next to it for whatever country the original poster is in. :3

That way you won't get excited for some deal only to find out the are half way across the planet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2009)

As long as the country they select is accurate


----------



## dice (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea to me.



+1


----------



## Elritha (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. Either that you could require people to include what region they are from in the topic title.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Instead of being derived from the country flag in the poster's sidebar, are you wanting this to be selectable on the first post? That way it'll be double confirmation, rather than displaying a default flag that they haven't bothered changing.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 22, 2009)

Problem is nobody would bother selecting anything unless they were forced to, then they might just click one at random.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

Its a good idea, but I think _most_ members here are incapable of doing such simple task, and like said above, would just chose any random flag.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, they could always get a warning if they choose the wrong flag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might be harsh the first time, maybe after a second time or something.

Or threat of a warning as a deterrent.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Providing false information in the trading forum should get you a suspension at least, as well as enough warning to make the trading forum inaccessible.


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

This seems like a good idea, but what if someone is able to ship to several different countries?


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, that could be cool, but it seems a bit more problems than it's worth. I mean, each member DOES have the flag next to their name... and it's not like there's a flood 100 new trades posted each day, so you're not having to wade through tons of them regularly.

But, i'm not at the forefront of helpful changes to this site, i just talk a lot of shit and have a blue name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and i can delete stuff. WIN!



			
				Destructobot said:
			
		

> Providing false information in the trading forum should get you a suspension at least, as well as enough warning to make the trading forum inaccessible.



I fully agree with this statement.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me
Maybe you should make a poll for this

although I don't even use it myself


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea to me
> Maybe you should make a poll for this
> 
> although I don't even use it myself


I don't think a poll is necessary, since all (if not then most) of the posters here agree with the idea. And some joker's gonna vote "No" for the lulz anyway.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> This seems like a good idea, but what if someone is able to ship to several different countries?


That's fine. Anyone that is willing to buy or sell internationally is welcome to look at their posts.


As for how this should be implemented, there should be a drop box with every country in it, and you shouldn't be able to start a new trading area topic without selecting the country the item will be shipped from (or to, in the case of the WTB section).


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about for the topics that can ship internationally use a Globe icon instead of a flag?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

That would also be good Raika.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> How about for the topics that can ship internationally use a Globe icon instead of a flag?
> Maybe a globe icon as well as the flag, but people still need to know where the country of origin/destination is. We don't want every buyer and seller to be able to defeat this idea by just selecting the globe. Just because someone is willing to ship an item from Ohio to Cairo doesn't mean someone in Cairo wants to buy something from Ohio.
> 
> QUOTE(WildWon @ Dec 23 2009, 06:31 AM) each member DOES have the flag next to their name...


Yes, but then you have for example Russians living in Uruguay that choose the Russian flag because that's how they identify themselves, or people that live in one country, but happen to be in another country when they need to buy or sell something. The country listed in the trading forum should be separate from the country selected in the user's profile.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also the matter of customs and excise when you ship internationally. You could be hit by a sizeable amount if the item is somewhat expensive.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm all for this idea.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 20, 2009)

How about every thread in the trading forum has a flag next to it for whatever country the original poster is in. :3

That way you won't get excited for some deal only to find out the are half way across the planet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Something like:


```
Origin (globe not an option)ÂÂÂÂ ------------>ÂÂ Intended destination
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ sending to
```


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Keep in mind that the trading forum isn't just for selling. There are also many topics for buying and trading, so any solution for this idea should work in both directions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that the trading forum isn't just for selling. There are also many topics for buying and trading, so any solution for this idea should work in both directions.
> So..
> 
> CODEBuyer (globe not an option)ÂÂÂÂ ------------>ÂÂ Item source
> ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ buying from


?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Why so complicated? If you look at a WTS topic, the flag shows where you're buying from. If it's WTB, it shows where you're shipping to. If it's WTT, it's both. A simple drop box would work just fine in all three cases.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Why so complicated? If you look at a WTS topic, the flag shows where you're buying from. If it's WTB, it shows where you're shipping to. If it's WTT, it's both. A simple drop box would work just fine in all three cases.


I wasn't suggesting actually having something that looks like that; I just used it to visualise how the system might work.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Fair enough. Basically, you will select the location of your end of the deal so that buyers/sellers/traders know what part of the world they will be dealing with.


----------



## dice (Dec 24, 2009)

Perhaps wishful thinking (not to mention that the trading area isn't active enough to warrant it) but adding the locations could mean also adding the option to show only threads where the buyer/seller can do business in your location.


----------

